# Can not burn cds

## Hexorg

Good daytime to you, I had gentoo system for a while on my laptop now, and I used k3b before to burn CDs (and DVDs), but recently it started to pop up input\output errors (and killing my cds).  The image i was trying to burn was boot cd. So I tried to burn it at the lowest possible speed available (4x). The burn went fine, however, "md5sum /dev/cdrom" would come up with input\output error, and cd won't install.

    At first I thought an image i'm trying to burn was courupted (though md5sum was correct), so i tried to burn some random files from my computer as data - still the same error (though at a different time). Then I tried to burn previous image directly (cdrecord -v -dev=.... bla bla bla) - same error. 

    My system is dual-boot with win7, so I logged in win7 and tried to burn that image with it's standard software - error occured at the same time as in linux. However when I copied the image on my desktop machine and tried to burn it all went fine!

So, i'm guessing the error is on a hardware level somewhere in my laptop. Burner did work before, I never dropped my laptop, nor dropped anything on it, so cables and connections are out of question. I never intentionally tried to patch drive's firmware either (unless it somehow could get affected by kernel update in linux, or maybe aclohol 120% in windows) I'm going to try burning with external burner, when I get back to my dorm, but do you have any advices for me right now?

----------

## knifeyspoony

Can't say I'd try anything different. Sounds like you know what you're doing.

----------

## Clad in Sky

Since the image seems to be OK and you get the error in Win and Linux I'd say it's something related to the hardware.

Perhaps you've got some dirt on the laser transportation mechanism that disturbs the laser's progress towards outer regions of the dis.

----------

## Hexorg

Clad in Sky, I thought so too, but it reads everything great

----------

## Hexorg

bah... just as I thought, same k3b burnt the same image perfectly with another burner.... I wonder if they'll replace the cdrom for me

----------

